# Software Build v10.0 2019.32.12.1 641e9fa (10/9/19)



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

Installed today on LR M3. Nothing new in the release notes.


----------



## Chanathan (Aug 19, 2018)

General release I gather?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Noticed some regression with regards to merging in 11.0 (never got 11.1) so hope this gets fixed.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

Chanathan said:


> General release I gather?


Yep, just an average Joe. I did do some bug reports about walk away not working correctly, but those problems seem to persist so I don't think that was the reason.

I'm surprised to be the first and still only one reporting this update.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I got it on my model X. It was a 50 minute installation time, which made me hopeful for something of substance that was deserving of new release notes. But I can confirm identical release notes to previous V10 releases.

Got the notice this afternoon while supercharging and instantly started a hotspot WiFi connection. Thought it would be great to test on the last leg of my trip. Learned that the download would not occur while charging. And then it stalled out at 50% download after I had charged. Waited until I got home tonight to finish downloading and installing.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

I never am the first to receive an update however I got this one yesterday afternoon. I installed this update at the gym and the drive home on AP was uneventful.


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

This release seems to have fixed the issues I’ve had with Spotify freezing up, repeating the same song, and displaying “loading error”. I haven’t played with Smart Summon yet to see if it’s improved.

Edit: I wonder if I got this update early since I sent MANY bug reports regarding Spotify?


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> I got it on my model X. It was a 50 minute installation time, which made me hopeful for something of substance that was deserving of new release notes. But I can confirm identical release notes to previous V10 releases.
> 
> Got the notice this afternoon while supercharging and instantly started a hotspot WiFi connection. Thought it would be great to test on the last leg of my trip. Learned that the download would not occur while charging. And then it stalled out at 50% download after I had charged. Waited until I got home tonight to finish downloading and installing.


As standard practice I never upgrade while in the car or charging and never have had a problem updating. Just seems best practice is to reduce any variables


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

My install was less than 30 minutes but I was on WIFI. I've noticed since V10 my WIFI connect has improved quite a bit! Nothing new in this release though other than bug fixes


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

The current firmware branch is now 9 weeks old (we are in week 41). In the 17 months since I took delivery that is a larger lag than any previous update. The previous record "delay" was 6 weeks. 

Something big requiring lots of testing in the works perhaps?


----------



## melmartin (Nov 12, 2018)

I drove around for an hour or so.. didn't see any changes, but there could be fixes, probably are. Didn't see any repairs to the horrid Spotify App. Saved two albums... went to the grocery store and came out and both were gone. Hard to believe the app could have been released that way, with basic functionality so screwed up. And it still won't sync to my Premium Spotify account. AArrrgggghhhh!!


----------



## myanonm3 (May 18, 2018)

RichEV said:


> Something big requiring lots of testing in the works perhaps?


Maybe they are too busy with dealing with V10 release/smart summon. hope we see the update soon. we have 80 days till the end of this year.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

myanonm3 said:


> Maybe they are too busy with dealing with V10 release/smart summon. hope we see the update soon. we have 80 days till the end of this year.


My bold prediction:
1. There will be an update soon.
2. It will probably be released in the next few weeks.
3. It will contain some improvements, but not as many as you hoped for.
4. See Step 1.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The previous version of software seemed pretty buggy to me.

Lots of errors playing songs in slacker. It would stop and I'd have to skip to the next song.
Dashcam would never work at beginning of drive. No error messages. I had to remove and re-insert my USB drive to get it working again each time.
I'm just hoping that this solves those two issues for me.


----------



## Badmonkey (Sep 22, 2019)

Spotify always worked good here in Norway so don't think is a Spotify fix. We don't have smart summon. So probably not a lot of bug fix there either. Since we all got the same update. So it have too be something USA and Europe got in common. Think it's some autopilot bug fix.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

garsh said:


> The previous version of software seemed pretty buggy to me.
> 
> Lots of errors playing songs in slacker. It would stop and I'd have to skip to the next song.
> Dashcam would never work at beginning of drive. No error messages. I had to remove and re-insert my USB drive to get it working again each time.
> I'm just hoping that this solves those two issues for me.


I had same issue with Slacker. Hoping it is fixed. Just received the update today.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

This new flavor is the twitchiest AP so far. Before the past 4 updates (all v10) AP would hold lanes very well with no lane stripping - like intersections, turn lanes, etc. Today's version is constantly wavering in the lane WITH lines enough to make me dizzy. 

It also swerves 1/2 lane width or so whenever there are no markings like through intersections, passing turn lanes, etc. The latest flavor of v9 was almost perfect under these same conditions. 

I do not trust AP now. Makes me VERY nervous.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

Slacker was fine for me. This release seems the have made aceeleration at a stop.on.auto.pilot quicker. Before was slow. This did add a bug with calendar. Pops up every 30 seconds. Had to.change setting to once at night and morn.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Got a notification for this update, but my 3 won’t connect to my WiFi. Same location I’ve always parked. Removed the connection and re-added but just sits at connecting. Waiting for reboot to complete now to see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

RichEV said:


> The current firmware branch is now 9 weeks old (we are in week 41). In the 17 months since I took delivery that is a larger lag than any previous update. The previous record "delay" was 6 weeks.
> 
> Something big requiring lots of testing in the works perhaps?


Yes it's likely new features or a notable improvement to an existing one. The week 36 build was supposed to be the V10 release if my sources were/are correct.


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

I haven’t driven on my 12.1 yet but thought 11.1 was super buggy, especially in autopilot. It’s my feeling 32.2 was pretty good but what we have now is a step backwards.


----------



## Hdez (Apr 18, 2019)

One change I've noticed so far is no more sudden braking while on AP (ACC or NoAP) when there was congestion on the adjacent right lane separated from my lane with plastic poles (Miami's express lanes). Prior to this update, my M3 would lock on to random vehicles stopped on the adjacent lane, brake hard, turn that vehicle red on the display and beep like hell as if the car was right in front of my car even though the display clearly showed the car on the other lane. It got to be such an issue that as soon as I saw brake lights coming on next to my lane I would rest my foot on the accelerator to prevent the car from slowing down. 

After installing this software, I was logged off Spotify and was not able to log back in not even after resetting my password. When I got home, I did the 2-button reboot and Spotify is back as before.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Hdez said:


> Prior to this update, my M3 would lock on to random vehicles stopped on the adjacent lane, brake hard, turn that vehicle red on the display and beep like hell as if the car was right in front of my car even though the display clearly showed the car on the other lane.


No poles between lanes in my case, but I had this happen to me on my first drive with the new 2019.32.12.1 tonight. Never saw it on 11.1 or any prior release. Was on NOA in very slow stop-and-go traffic (maybe 5 mph), and my car stopped abruptly, highlighting in red the semi in the lane to my right. No beeping for me, but unsettling enough that I shut off AP until traffic started moving better.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I've confirmed that the new Slacker bug still exists. I had it stop and give an error for two different songs during my commute this morning. 

I switched to a different USB drive last night, and TeslaCam started just fine this morning. I'll have to experiment more to see if it's a fixed bug, or if the car simply doesn't like my other USB drive now.



garsh said:


> The previous version of software seemed pretty buggy to me.
> 
> Lots of errors playing songs in slacker. It would stop and I'd have to skip to the next song.
> Dashcam would never work at beginning of drive. No error messages. I had to remove and re-insert my USB drive to get it working again each time.
> I'm just hoping that this solves those two issues for me.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

In the prior release, auto high beam would not work but this release fixed it for me. I haven't tested much else yet.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

I don't remember ever seeing this before, but with 12.1 I noticed that when a lane departure warning prevention occurs, I now see a blue line on that side. Could have been in a prior release, but definitely never noticed it before installing 12.1 this morning.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Has anyone had the "lane change action take to prevent collission" wasning popup on this buid? I had it happen first time yesterday, never had it before and it freaked me out. I also can't find where to turn it OFF


----------



## DonnieKool (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm having a strange occurence. Wondering if anyone else. I installed last night. The first half of the day had no change. The second half had 3 changes.
1) In town driving could see many more lanes.
2) Correctly created an imaginary Center divide line on a side street that had no actual lines.
3) Most importantly, I lost all of the regenerative braking. Completely coast now. Tried turning it and on off. Also tried steering wheel reboot. Still no regenerative braking.

Anyone else have that happen. Thanks I'm new here.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

DonnieKool said:


> 3) Most importantly, I lost all of the regenerative braking. Completely coast now. Tried turning it and on off. Also tried steering wheel reboot. Still no regenerative braking.


Welcome to the forum!

Not sure if you're aware of the normal reasons that you'd lose regen. My apologies if you already know all this. If your battery is close to 100% charge or if the battery is very cold, regen can be limited or nonexistent to protect the battery. I'm not sure of the exact indication on Model X, but you should get dashed lines on the regen meter showing that regen is limited. The dashed lines gradually disappear as the battery warms to show how much regen is allowed. Did this happen after parking outside for awhile in the cold?


----------



## DonnieKool (Oct 11, 2019)

Long Ranger said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Not sure if you're aware of the normal reasons that you'd lose regen. My apologies if you already know all this. If your battery is close to 100% charge or if the battery is very cold, regen can be limited or nonexistent to protect the battery. I'm not sure of the exact indication on Model X, but you should get dashed lines on the regen meter showing that regen is limited. The dashed lines gradually disappear as the battery warms to show how much regen is allowed. Did this happen after parking outside for awhile in the cold?


I knew about the 100%. I did not know about the cold.  First snow was today and the car has quite a bit of ice on it. THANKS!


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

I noticed that entertainment option is not accessible (greyed out), not sure if it 12.1 or was there since 11. Can someone please confirm that yours is ok?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

fazluke said:


> I noticed that entertainment option is not accessible (greyed out), not sure if it 12.1 or was there since 11. Can someone please confirm that yours is ok?


You sure you had an ATT Connection when it was grey'd out? Both of the 2019.12 builds I've had have had issues where when you get in the car it shows that there is no connection. Then at some point during the drive it reconnects.


----------



## Viking (Feb 8, 2019)

tivoboy said:


> Has anyone had the "lane change action take to prevent collission" wasning popup on this buid? I had it happen first time yesterday, never had it before and it freaked me out. I also can't find where to turn it OFF


Yes, I had it happen to me on Wednesday. I picked up my pops from the airport and on the way back taking him home a car almost side swiped us on the passenger side doing about 45-50mph. The M3 made a weird sound I've never heard and jerked my car probably 3-4 feet to the left where there was an empty center lane luckily. My pops has always liked my car, but gets a little nervous from the acceleration. I had told him about some of the sensors and how they work before, but after that he is a true Tesla believer. I'm guessing he'll buy one in the near future!


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Viking said:


> Yes, I had it happen to me on Wednesday. I picked up my pops from the airport and on the way back taking him home a car almost side swiped us on the passenger side doing about 45-50mph. The M3 made a weird sound I've never heard and jerked my car probably 3-4 feet to the left where there was an empty center lane luckily. My pops has always liked my car, but gets a little nervous from the acceleration. I had told him about some of the sensors and how they work before, but after that he is a true Tesla believer. I'm guessing he'll buy one in the near future!


This is great! any chance you have the dashcam footage?


----------



## brur (Nov 15, 2018)

on this software, I have had terrible lane change behavior.


----------



## Viking (Feb 8, 2019)

Gabzqc said:


> This is great! any chance you have the dashcam footage?


I'll check my usb drive and see if it's still on there. If it is I'll send you the camera footage. Do you know if Tesla also has a record of recordings? If so, this would be one that that should be saved for people to see. I really should've pulled the usb drive and saved it when I got home. I was just burned out from picking my pops up, dropping him off and getting home. But I'll check and see for sure.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Gabzqc said:


> This is great! any chance you have the dashcam footage?


I have the footage from my trip, I'll try and upload it later in the week.


----------

